# how old when P's start to breed?



## OneEyedPiranhaGuy (Sep 30, 2005)

i've had my P's since last december when they were about 1.5" big, so i'd say they're about a year old all ranging from 6.5-7", if they ever do breed, how old do you think they would be when they do?


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

they should be ready to breed, but its pure luck if you get your reds to breed.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

henry 79 said:


> they should be ready to breed, but its pure luck if you get your reds to breed.


True, but there are things you can do to change the probability of them breeding.


----------



## OneEyedPiranhaGuy (Sep 30, 2005)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> they should be ready to breed, but its pure luck if you get your reds to breed.


True, but there are things you can do to change the probability of them breeding.
[/quote]

such as??


----------



## Steve7 (Jun 20, 2005)

i heard if you do water changes more often they get the feeling that its raining and in the wild p's mate more when its rainy season.


----------



## OneEyedPiranhaGuy (Sep 30, 2005)

good, cuz I was planning on doing a water change today, heh


----------



## maniac_richboy (Feb 1, 2004)

OneEyedPiranhaGuy said:


> i've had my P's since last december when they were about 1.5" big, so i'd say they're about a year old all ranging from 6.5-7", if they ever do breed,* how old do you think they would be when they do?*


they usually begin to breed at an average of 1.5-2 years of age.


----------

